# What's new in the last 10 years? Building my new HT



## Robert Merikle (Jul 7, 2017)

It has been about 10 years since my last theater build. I Just bought a house with a good sized bonus room that will have a built in home theater system. What has changed in the last 10 years that I should be aware of. Not looking for specific equipment recommendations, but maybe a list of things I should keep in mind as I start to think about the build. 

Looks like the atoms speakers are the biggest thing. Therefore I am thinking about a 7.1.4 system. Due to the size of the room I may actually bump up to 7.2.4. I build my own speakers and thinking 1099's for the LRF and then most likely volt-6's for all the other speakers. 

In terms of design I most likely will go with a fake wall/permanent screen that has the LRC behind the screen/wall. Still not sure what I will do about seating, but I will most likely have a couple of dedicated theater seats up front and then a couch that is more relaxing on a raised platform behind. 

Looking forward to catching up on all the newest and greatest ideas.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What’s new in the last 10 years? Well let’s see: Blu ray, ultra HD blu ray, streaming video, 4K TVs, auto-calibration systems in receivers, Dolby Atmos, high performance subwoofers at reasonable prices, ditto with speakers. I’m sure I’ve forgotten something...

Regards,
Wayne


----------

